# Rank your Top 10 Best EuroBasket 2015 Players



## Papissama (Sep 8, 2015)

http://www.favslist.com/Eurobasket2015

The best European basketball teams will compete on French ground to earn the title of champion. Among all the players, who should deserve a place in your Top 10 favorites of Eurobasket 2015?


----------

